
Lavabit — The Government’s Response - jnazario
http://www.lawfareblog.com/2013/11/lavabit-the-governments-response/
======
macmac
Please do note the authors background and current occupation when evaluating
his conclusion regarding the government's STATEMENT OF THE CASE AND "FACTS".

